# Howdee, y'all.



## RabidAlien (May 2, 2008)

Yep...another bloody Texan redneck here (by birth, not by choice). I've always loved oddities, such as the Star Wars B-wing and the peak of aviation technology (in my world, anyway), the wonderfully versatile P-38. After spending 6 grueling years in the Navy myself, and watching Zeros buzz around Pearl Harbor during the filming of the movie (talk about trippin' out! I swear I bought a newspaper just to see the date...I'd had no idea they were going to be making a movie before watching them buzz past my apartment window), I finally broke down and bought a book. I can't remember if my first WW2 book was "BaaBaa Blacksheep" or "The Last Great Ace", but I've been hooked ever since. Infantry, Navy, Airborne, Aviation...ETO, PTO, CBI, Russian front....I've read just about everything I can get my grubby paws on. My wife can't understand it. Friends think I'm nuts (I have pics of P-38s, B-24s, and a ME-262 in my locker at work, where everyone else has kid/spouse/pet pics). I've wondered at my own sanity once or twice. I mean, who else drops $800 of hard-earned Christmas-gift cash on Amazon.com??? 8) Anyhoo....nice to see that I'm not the only dweeb out there with a history fetish. And to think....history was one of my worst subjects in highschool....


----------



## wilbur1 (May 2, 2008)

Welcome rabid youll find were all a little odd here !


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2008)

He's talking about Lucky, rabid. 

And another Yank joins the forum!!! Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 2, 2008)

ALL THE WAY FROM HURST???? ha. I live in Garland.

Welcome to the site, but I already have a bone to pick with you.....

What Texan says "Bloody"?

Also, your a Texan by birth.....a redneck by choice.

 just razzin ya RabidAlien. I got to break you into the site, seeing as how we are practically neighbors.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 2, 2008)

Garland??? Dude, I used to live in Rockwall! Drove through part of Garland to get to work (over in Plano....long story). As far as "bloody" goes....well, its a big world, why limit myself to one small area's set of expletives?

ETA: Dang, I'm gonna have to git myself a nifty little pic in the siggy-line.


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2008)

fen!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> He's talking about Lucky, rabid.
> 
> And another Yank joins the forum!!! Welcome!





BTW....Texas is located *somewhat* in the South. *g* Ya ever have any trouble navigating by map alone? *g* (sez the guy who hated Geography, too...)



Love the siggy, Njaco!


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> ETA: Dang, I'm gonna have to git myself a nifty little pic in the siggy-line.




Welcome to the site, RabidAlien. Look around. As for a siggy, a nice P-38J
would do nicely.

Charles


----------



## v2 (May 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

What!? ANOTHER f*cking tw*t from the old colonies...bl**dy h*ll...!





Oh, right.....welcome to the family btw..!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 2, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> What!? ANOTHER f*cking tw*t from the old colonies...bl**dy h*ll...!




 Yer just pi$$ed that we won.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Weeeell, if you say so, oh by the by...I'm a Swede.....


----------



## RabidAlien (May 2, 2008)

Well, why didncha say so to begin with? I wuz just goin by the "Glasgow, Scotland" bit under your pic. Hmmmm...come to think of it, I think my ancestors were kicked outta Scotland awhile back. Have to check on that....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

I see...hmmm. I think that I'll have to check on that too, seem suspicious.


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2008)

Like we said, Lucky's the oddball - Swede in Glasglow!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Greetings Sir Humpalot!


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2008)

oy!


----------



## Heinz (May 2, 2008)

Welcome mate, glad to have you aboard


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

What?


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2008)

calm down,typo y0


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2008)

fis!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Been sniffing glue again...?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2008)

Gidday rabid welcome to the mad house!!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, Wayne, Heinz, anybody I might've missed. Now....I dunno if this site is wholesome and safe for me to visit. I mean, here you've got a guy _admitting _ (or being accused...which is close enough) to glue-sniffing!!!! GLUE sniffing! Don't you guys know that white-out is vastly superior????


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Glue sniffing AND avgas drinking....possibly a thing or two besides them as well....you never know....


----------



## wilbur1 (May 3, 2008)

Nah in california we sniff beer and drink white out


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Well, you know wilbur1, those punters from NJ are weird breed...


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 3, 2008)

Rabid Alien, Welcome to the forum! The desktop of my computer is a downed He 111 in a field with a spitfire doing a fly by! My favorite r/c model is a Me 262 I have just started to build. My wife thinks I'm nuts, too!


----------



## Velius (May 3, 2008)

The B-Wing is nice, but I've always liked the A-Wing and TIE-Interceptor. Howdy from another Texan! 8)


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2008)

White glue??!! Then why was I told to sniff Liquid Wrench!! Went down smooth but the after-burn was 'ell.


----------



## Freebird (May 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum R.Alien



RabidAlien said:


> I wuz just goin by the "Glasgow, Scotland" bit under your pic. Hmmmm...come to think of it, *I think my ancestors were kicked outta Scotland awhile back*.



Thats why they ran out of Scotsmen, they had to import some replacements from Sweden.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Well, they know good quality when they see it....


----------



## RabidAlien (May 3, 2008)

TIE Interceptor was my next fav. The A-wing really didn't make much of an appearance in the movies. BTW, have I mentioned that I'm also a Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Steampunk fan, as well? My bookshelves are rather confused.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

So am I..... "Steampunk"?


----------



## DOUGRD (May 4, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> So am I..... "Steampunk"?



Railfan maybe.....


----------



## trackend (May 4, 2008)

Welcome RA


----------

